# My WitTwo 2x2 is not working properly



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/D5BGOl841Qw

Im not sure how to embed but that is a link to a video in which i attempt to show what is wrong. Basically the core sort of misaligns i guess you can say like a maru 4x4 and i cant turn a side at all. It happens all the time not just somtimes. Instead of seeing the head of the screw through the holes inbetween the corner pieces i see the edges. Im not exactly sure why this is i tried everything for using a new core to leaving it alone for a few days.

Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2012)

probably an internal pop >_>


----------



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> probably an internal pop >_>


 
i dissasembles it it is working fine, if it is an internal pop why does it happen every time i turn the cube is there any way to prevent this


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 13, 2012)

Something very similar happened to me when I first got my WitTwo. Disassemble it and you should notice that some of the "edges" are slightly different than the others, in that they have extra ridges I suppose you could say. Use these all on one corner when reassembling, do not distribute them throughout the puzzle. They will hold the corner in place so that it doesn't misalign.


----------



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2012)

NeedReality said:


> Something very similar happened to me when I first got my WitTwo. Disassemble it and you should notice that some of the "edges" are slightly different than the others, in that they have extra ridges I suppose you could say. Use these all on one corner when reassembling, do not distribute them throughout the puzzle. They will hold the corner in place so that it doesn't misalign.


 
Thank you sir i have taken your valuable advice into consideration as i am currently disassembling my cube (wow the style which i wrote that in makes me feel .... ehh i dont know how to say it)


----------



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2012)

NeedReality said:


> Something very similar happened to me when I first got my WitTwo. Disassemble it and you should notice that some of the "edges" are slightly different than the others, in that they have extra ridges I suppose you could say. Use these all on one corner when reassembling, do not distribute them throughout the puzzle. They will hold the corner in place so that it doesn't misalign.



Do you mean edges as in those rectangular pieces and where can I see the extra ridges like on what part of the piece, also when I got the cube it sucked but it worked then I opened it up and lubes it could I have done something. Open up as in screws and all


----------



## Goosly (Jan 13, 2012)

Disassemble it and find the 3 different edges: Between the piece itself and the 'stick' that prevents it from popping, is an extra bar that prevents it from moving at all. You can also notice some 'gaps' in the center pieces. Those are meant for locking up the 3 edges.
Those 3 edges should be place around one corners, so that corner cannot move relatively to the core
Assemble those 3 edges + one corner first, and check that they cannot move. If they do, you should tighten your cube.

My cube also locks up this way once in a while, the only way to repair it is disassembling


----------



## moralsh (Dec 6, 2012)

MY Wittwo came with six edges with ridges, not 3, I will eventually find the correct positioning of those six edges, but right now I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong or it just pops because it's too loose. 

I'm trying to let one of each oposite centers move freely, which should work.

Anyone has a magic recipe?


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Dec 7, 2012)

This can help you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TeHF8LVhhc


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Same problem, I am thinking really crazy and want to switch to a Rubik`s brand.


----------



## moralsh (Dec 8, 2012)

I found what it was, when I assembled the edges I mixed one side with a ridge with a normal one, hence I got 6 normal edges and six half ridged. I reeassembled them to have 3 fully ridged and 9 normal edges, then used the 3 ridged edges on the same corner and voila!

Hope that's also your case bgdgyfer


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 8, 2012)

That is exactly the way to solve it.

I got mine with one ridge piece too many. So I had 3 full ridged edges and 8.5 normal edges, and one half with a ridge where it shouldn't have been ridged.

Fixed that easily by cutting the ridge off


----------



## HexahedronGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I hope you can help me. I'm extremely new to cubing, so if this is a stupid question, pleases feel free to berate me. I did a search, but couldn't quite find the answer I need.

My WitTwo 2x2 arrived yesterday. I have a similar problem to the OP, in that the cube is "wonky" in its natural state. Like this:







Obviously I can square it up, but after each turn it's wonky again. I dismantled it and ensured the three ridged edge pieces were in the same corner, but it hasn't improved it. I tried adjusting the tension, both tighter and looser too and lubed it. I have no other cubes to compare it to, since I've only been cubing two weeks.

My question: is this normal or do I need to do something to it?

Many apologies for the stupid question and thank you for any insight you might have,
HG


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2013)

HexahedronGeek said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me. I'm extremely new to cubing, so if this is a stupid question, pleases feel free to berate me. I did a search, but couldn't quite find the answer I need.
> 
> ...



My guess: Your tensions are uneven


----------



## HexahedronGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Username said:


> My guess: Your tensions are uneven



Hey thanks for the rapid response. Is there a trick to this, or is it just counting the number of screw-turns on each side?


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2013)

HexahedronGeek said:


> Hey thanks for the rapid response. Is there a trick to this, or is it just counting the number of screw-turns on each side?



I'd say tighten all the screws as far as you can (but don't damage the core, so don't use force). Then you should loosen every side an equal amount until you like it. Don't take my word for it though. I never did it. I think you should wait for someone elses answer aswell, since I'm not too experienced at this stuff either.


----------



## HexahedronGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for answering. It's much appreciated


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 28, 2013)

You can solve it indeed by tightening first, then tensioning by checking corner cutting which should be the same on all sides.


----------



## HexahedronGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Username said:


> I'd say tighten all the screws as far as you can (but don't damage the core, so don't use force). Then you should loosen every side an equal amount until you like it. Don't take my word for it though. I never did it. I think you should wait for someone elses answer aswell, since I'm not too experienced at this stuff either.





Kattenvriendin said:


> You can solve it indeed by tightening first, then tensioning by checking corner cutting which should be the same on all sides.



Hey thanks to both of you. I used both suggestions. Firstly tightening all six screws all the way up, then undoing them the same number of turns, and checking the corner-cutting. Then I gently pulled the opposite sides apart, and checked the distance between the edges just over where the screw is visible. 

Overall, it's much better and I wanted to say thanks for the help


----------



## Samster779 (Jun 26, 2013)

I also have this problem with my Wittwo, but i only have two of those edges with extra ridges.
Thanks.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 26, 2013)

If you only have two then it's probably not going to work. Make sure you look really carefully but if you can't find the third one then I'm not sure what you can do 0_o


----------



## YddEd (Jun 26, 2013)

Samster779 said:


> I also have this problem with my Wittwo, but i only have two of those edges with extra ridges.
> Thanks.


You need 3.


----------

